# Need opinions about putting a router on my tablesaw.



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I am running out of space.

I am thinking to get rid of my router table and incorporate a router wing on my table saw.









My present router table is 36"x36".

My table saw:










I plan on keeping the router fence. I may have to adapt it to the new setup.
I am wondering what I would be missing if I did that.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Well one thing you'd be missing is that nifty cabinet for storing your bits and jigs and such. That's pretty nice. Plus you'll lose some table length.

I'm considering the same thing. I'm wondering if someone makes a nice aftermarket router wing. I haven't seen one so far.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

If you dont want the router table. I'll take it.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A router table in a TS wing is a great space saver IMO. You can mount a cabinet underneath for storage and dust collection.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Steve: Well I love my router table but… 
I do need to build a better workbench and a stand for my scroll saw and disc sander. 
It's a pain to get them out everytime I need to use them; I have back issues.
Plus my wife is complaining of not having enough space to open the car door. 
So I need to re-arrange/combine.

muleskinner: the length has been my main worry. I am hopping to get some feedback from people who migrate.

knotscott: My setup is all on wheels. After every use, everthing has to be against the wall. 
So I also worried about the weight tilting the wing a litle so it is no longer in the same plane as the rest of the table saw.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Basically you'd be missing dust collection and noise control. Much of that can be gained back by enclosing the router under the extension table. You'd be losing router-related storage. You'd be losing the ability to have different fence setups on your TS and router table simultaneously if you use the opposite side of your TS fence to anchor the router fence.

You will gain space.

That's about it. Sounds like in your case the trade offs are worth it.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Gain space ? Yes, but efficiency ? Maybe not. I almost went that route (no pun intended), but after really thinking about what I do and how I use my shop I opted for a router table (my 2nd). If I had gone with the TS wing, I would be constantly setting up one and losing quick use of the other.

Like you say you need to do, I also mounted my smaller machines (band saw, sander, jigsaw, grinder, drill press, and mounted ROS) on a rolling lighted table of sorts so that set up is eliminated completely. I also put the full size BS, DP and joiner/planer on wheels and have no stability issues. I never have to put anything away… just out of the way in seconds.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

I set up a TS wing router table last year for the same reason… running out of room. I haven't looked back since. Having the extra room more than made up for losing the convenience of two separate items. If you do go that route, you will then have a need to build a nice router bit/accessory cabinet. Which can hang on the wall.
At any rate, given you need for space. I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Here you go.
I love it.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24508


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine has always been in the wing of my TS. Space saver vs. sharing the fence.

Maybe a double fence type thingy could come in handy, a lot of parts are small enough where two fences could work. Thought about it, never done it.

Steve


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Like Steve, my router fence and saw fence are one. If the processes are planned out, there's no problem. Unfortunately, planning is not my strong suit. Were space not a premium, I'd have a separate table.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I love mine. You get a precision fence, a large work surface and take up no "extra" space. As for dust collection, in fence operations at least, I made a simple clamp-on fence addition the works well and is quick to make and install.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the suggestions.

A dust box under the table
A cabinet for bits and accessories
A nice setup from MCLS (looks great Jim C)
A bouble fence
A clamp on fence (Very nice setup Paul)

I was thinking to re-use the top of my existing table, cut to size for the wing.
I was also thinking to modify the existing fence and turn it in a removeable pivot fence. I have not completely thought that yet. It probably need to be shorter.

The quick setup or existing setup will probably missed dearly (David Grimes). I tend to do a lot of that from Lack of planing.

I think before I hack my table, I am going to try and setup my secondary router on a wing with a clamp on fence like Paul's. If it works fine then I reuse the playwood from the router table and make the cabinet and the pivot fence.

Thanks again!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

It looks like you got the answer.
Good luck on the tour.
I love that tablesaw of yours!
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have mine on my saw as well and love it. I made storage for it as well. I was not happy in the fact it felt like it was going to tip over so I made the base extension creating a very solid work area. Goog luck.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/40378


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Lots of good ideas here. Keep the router table and get her a smaller car.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is mine. I went with the commercial cast iron router extension for my G0690 from Grizzly T10222. This was NOT cheap, however, this was just as I was outfitting my shop and was playing Chicken-Or-Egg thing quuite a bit as I was deciding what I needed for initial setup of the shop (at the time I had NO router/NO router table):

Fornt
http://www.horizontalheavens.com/GarageWorkshop/TableSawFront.jpg

Back
http://www.horizontalheavens.com/GarageWorkshop/TS_BkW-RouterDC_hoses.jpg

BTW, I really, really like Shipwright's homemade fence-DC, well done!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Ken: thanks for the idea.

Knothead62: I like your idea. I mentioned to her and she had a good laugh.

HorizonMike: your setup is really solid. I particularly like the mobile base extention. I
t's giving me more ideas.


----------



## EandS (Aug 29, 2011)

I added a router wing to my saw. I wasnt running out of space I just simply like the working hieght and It allowed me to have a highly acurate and easy to adjust fence for next to no cost. I made a fence that slips OVER my table saw fence so adjustments are just as easy as they are on the saw. It did NOT limit my table room either for the saw because I simply just drop the router if I need to cut sheet goods. This should NEVER be a problem if you plan your operations acordingly.


----------



## CRL23 (May 18, 2016)

I know this is a question coming long after this was posted but i have to ask - where did you get your fence setup from? Or if you did it yourself would you mind sharing a little more info about it??

Thank you!



> I am running out of space.
> 
> I am thinking to get rid of my router table and incorporate a router wing on my table saw.
> 
> ...


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Mine is in the saw also because of lack of space. Nice set ups here!


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I had my router lift installed on my work bench. I thought that would be a space saver, but it was always in the way. When I set out to build a better bench I moved the router lift to the right wing of my table saw. I made a new fence that has dust collection, and it clamps to the table saw fence for easy adjustment. So far I have not had a problem having the router table set up, and needing to go back to the saw. Does take some careful planning to make sure you get your saw work all done before setting up the router. I also built a box to inclose the router. I regret doing that. I have the dust collection set up to attach to both the fence and the box. I have found that the dust collection is way more efficient attched to the fence alone, but now that I have the box installed I feel that the router will over heat if I don't keep it hooked up to give it some air flow. 
I may someday upgrade to the cast iron table saw wing that MLCS has. Just wasn't in the budget at the time.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a bench top router table that takes up shelf space and I have to get it out to use it so I am starting from ground zero. No way am I going to build a cabinet as I don't use the router that much (note, I wanted to and planned on it once, but actual experience showed not enough need). It may be the projects I build or the inconvenience of the setup. Still, I realized the other day I have an insert I could make into a router table on my saw. I am seriously considering doing this. It will get the router table off my shelf into an existing tools footprint. I can use my saw fence and mount an extension such as mentioned above in this thread or just clamp a fence as I need it.

You need to evaluate your tools and how you use them in your workflow. What is the most important part of you router table to you and can you replicate that if you move it to your table saw? If the answer is 'this set of things' and 'yes' then you are good to go. It's not like your router table is going to disappear if you do this and test it. If it doesn't work out, revert.

Here's an interesting approach I saw a few weeks ago.
http://jayscustomcreations.com/2015/02/making-a-table-saw-extension-wing-for-a-router-lift/

OI was curious and doing some searches on SawStop and router table and came across this monster which I leave for you just because http://lumberjocks.com/projects/47610


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Take off your right TS extension and replace it with your router table.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I dropped a big hunk of cash on a fancy Incra fence system, so it seemed a shame not to put the router table in the wing of the saw so that I could use the Incra for both.

Very happy with it. Would do the same again based on the results.

I bought the larger of the two router table tops Incra sells…and cut it in half. Mounted half to the left of the saw with the router in it, and used the other half to fill in the "empty space" between the long Incra rails to the right. Worked out just great. I supported mine on heavy-duty pieces of angle iron attached to the incra rails, and only secondarily to the saw with height adjustment screws to get the transition perfect.

I would say only down side of it for me was that I now have a rather loooooong tablesaw. A few extra steps to get around it when I need to shuffle over to the other half of the garage where the other tools live. Not a big deal.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I have an Incra LS-III precision fence on my saw and by placing my 3-1/2 hp Milwaukee router in place of the right side extension I get Incra precision on *BOTH*!









A digital height indicator also works on both the saw blade & router bits. About as accurate & repeatable as you can get.









M


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I personally like my router table seperate, but I understand if space is th eissue. Here's one a guy did I really liked. If I were to do it this is a good one.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would modify the router table so it can act a an extension for your saw. The saw fence is all you really need for routing.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

> I know this is a question coming long after this was posted but i have to ask - where did you get your fence setup from? Or if you did it yourself would you mind sharing a little more info about it??
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


CRL23, Welcome to LJ (I'm pretty new myself).

I recommend you start a new thread since your question is about the fence, not the subject of this thread. As you can see, it's really easy for people to respond to the original poster's question (now 5 years old), and miss the intermediate one you asked.

In general, it is often best to start a new thread, than to necro post.

These threads are like dinner party conversations. It's one thing to say "Hey Bob, about that thing you mentioned while the steaks were cooking, .."

It's another to say "Hey Bob, about that thing you mentioned 5 years ago, at Steve's pool party."

Oh, and I do not know anything about that fence. But start a new thread, and someone will quickly have the answer.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I tossed my router table and installed my router on my table saw wing and never looked back.


----------

